
Human Pose Estimation with Deep Learning - ole_gooner
https://blog.nanonets.com/human-pose-estimation-2d-guide/
======
Omie6541
Thanks for posting this. Around 2 months back I was trying my hands on
something alike - I think this one will help me take some steps further on it.

I was working on an ad-blocker for live TV, specially news channels. Annoyed
by the amount of ad sequences they have on news channels, I wanted to build a
dashboard that would show me color coded state of news channels, {green ->
news content | red -> ads | yellow -> not sure}. So that I instantly know
which channel to switch to.

I used pose detection as one of the heuristic to figure out if there is an
anchor on the screen. Used openpose with golang, worked pretty well to start
with but later felt it was bit limited. (I have no ML background)

------
MrGLaDOS
Browsing through the abstracts and papers using this continuously updated
overview, is more interesting (to me): [https://paperswithcode.com/task/pose-
estimation](https://paperswithcode.com/task/pose-estimation)

------
manneshiva
How fast are the algorithms? does anyone of them work in real time?

~~~
jayd16
They showed an app like this running on a phone in laggy but real time at I/O
yesterday

~~~
manneshiva
Interesting, wonder what their use case was?

~~~
ChuckMcM
I can think of a couple of use cases, none of them particularly useful though.
Imagine you had the pose data for the image and the pose data of someone else,
even an imaginary someone else thanks to GaNs.

------
cbsudux
Hey guys! Author of the article here. Let me know if you have any questions
wrt implementation, SOTA, usability etc.

